# 6.8/ Varget handloads



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

Anyone used Varget for loading 6.8 or can direct me to some load data using Varget for 6.8? I checked on the Hodgdon site without success. Thanks for the feedback.

POG


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

It does not seem to be all that popular for the 6.8 crowd.

68Forums is chock full of 6.8 info.

Caveat: Use any info you get at your own risk...


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks, Charles. You're a fantastic asset to this forum. I wrote a note to Hodgdon, and they got right back to me. They said that Varget burns a little too slow for the 6.8 SPC. I use Varget for 223 and 308. I just assumed that there would be some load data for 6.8 using Varget. Guess I'll be ordering some H322 today. Thanks again.

POG


----------



## Samson (Aug 21, 2007)

The general consensus is that any bullet 100 grains and higher use H322 and Reloader 10X. For any projectile below 100 grains H335 and Reloader 7. The Alliant powders will give you slightly more velocity than the hodgdon powders. The anomoly is the new barnes 95 grain TTSX that is coming out in April. Testers have had the best luck with 10x, H322. Join 68forums.com, there is a wealth of info on that site for the reloader.


----------

